# camo dipped skulls



## hoytmatrix

Those look awesome!


----------



## Ijaw

Coool - I have a contact who dips alligator heads in camo or football team colors


----------



## bucknut1

kinda cool


----------



## rand_98201

thats cool


----------



## qmb9015

my only question is how in the world do you ship something like that to be dipped?


----------



## JerseyJays

??? In a box.......Lol


----------



## talonwolf37

Those look awesome.what does something like that caust?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qmb9015

JerseyJays said:


> ??? In a box.......Lol


 i would assume so but wouldnt it get crushed


----------



## tiuser

Looks good. I like the look of dipped european mounts.


----------



## JerseyJays

It costs about 1/2 the price of a shoulder mount.. That includes beetle cleaning, and camo dipped.. Not cheap at all at $310


----------



## MarshBuck89

I like the snow camo :thumbs_up


----------



## cwcamographics

? $310 that's a lot more than I thought


----------



## mularcher

Different but Cool


----------



## hardcorehunter1

310? i can do a white skull mount myself for the price of a gallon of bleach. all i do is let the bugs eat the flesh and bleach it!


----------



## JerseyJays

That's nice, no one asked tho..

You keep cleaning your skulls that incorrect way. As a professional taxidermist that is the worst thing to do to a skull. That's a "do it yourself" way for people that think they know it all, 

My price is what it is because I have a business to run and I need to be paid for a service to pay my bills, I'm not in the business to make peanuts to dig a hole and throw a skull in it, then dunk it in bleach, just to make a few dollars.

I do things to the best of my ability, and get paid for it. Just like it should be. 
If there are people out there that think I should work for nothing, they need to find another taxidermist (who is probably a hack if they aren't charging accordingly working for nothing)


----------



## MYMAXXIS

Different...looks cool....not for tme tho..I must begetting old...


----------



## gun870guy

JerseyJays said:


> That's nice, no one asked tho..
> 
> You keep cleaning your skulls that incorrect way. As a professional taxidermist that is the worst thing to do to a skull. That's a "do it yourself" way for people that think they know it all,
> 
> My price is what it is because I have a business to run and I need to be paid for a service to pay my bills, I'm not in the business to make peanuts to dig a hole and throw a skull in it, then dunk it in bleach, just to make a few dollars.
> 
> I do things to the best of my ability, and get paid for it. Just like it should be.
> If there are people out there that think I should work for nothing, they need to find another taxidermist (who is probably a hack if they aren't charging accordingly working for nothing)


I do at least 100 just for the dip... that much for all the prep sounds fair to me..


----------



## snfrd291

Ijaw said:


> Coool - I have a contact who dips alligator heads in camo or football team colors


 and where might this be? I'm interested!!


----------



## kspseshooter

You don't see a lot of deer euros with the bottom jaw


----------



## Matt D

That turned out nice Jay! That winter mimicry is really nice! I had several clients this year pick that camo pattern.


----------



## BP1992

Looks good


----------



## deerhunter3241

Curious, how are you keeping the dip off the teeth? Removing them first then reinserting (that would be a pain)? Or coating them with liquid latex prior to dipping?

I think they look great. Definately for a specialized crowd, mostly guys who already have a ton of mounts on the wall.


----------

